#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Subsea Engineering Handbook - Yong Bai & Qiang Bai

## gusgon

Subsea Engineering Handbook - Yong Bai & Qiang Bai
Gulf Professional Publishing - 2010

Designing and building structures that will withstand the unique challenges that exist in Subsea operations is no easy task. As deepwater wells are drilled to greater depths, engineers are confronted with a new set problems such as water depth, weather conditions, ocean currents, equipment reliability, and well accessibility, to name just a few. A definitive reference for engineers designing, analyzing and instilling offshore structures, Subsea Structural Engineering Handbook provides an expert guide to the key processes, technologies and equipment that comprise contemporary offshore structures. Written in a clear and easy to understand language, the book is based on the authors 30 years of experience in the design, analysis and instillation of offshore structures. This book answers the above mentioned crucial questions as well as covers the entire spectrum of subjects in the discipline, from route selection and planning to design, construction, installation, materials and corrosion, inspection, welding, repair, risk assessment, and applicable design solutions. It yields a roadmap not only for the subsea engineer but also the project managers, estimators and regulatory personnel hoping to gain an appreciation of the overall issues and directed approaches to subsea engineering design solutions. Up-to-date technical overview of deepwater riser engineering Easy to understand Coverage of design, analysis and, stallation Addresses issues concerning both fixed and floating platforms Covers techincal equipment such as Subsea Control Systems, Pressure Piping, Connectors and Equipment Layout as well as Remotely-operated vehicles

Link:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy :Joyous: See More: Subsea Engineering Handbook - Yong Bai & Qiang Bai

----------


## Haimlad Haimtot

I read jajaja  :Smile:  Thank you

----------


## Azad

Additional Links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] sonic.com/file/2593733424

----------


## rigjoker

Thank you!

----------


## juhrilover

Many thanks brother

----------


## FATHI

guscon

this is a top book .. state of the art.
thanks

----------


## Processor

Thanks

----------


## unlock

thank you

----------


## its_iwan

Dear Sir, 
coul you please upload it again?
it has been deleted from the link you gave.

thanks heaps.

----------


## malique

pls can you upload the link again.or send to my email bodemalique@gmail.com
thank you

----------


## gusgon

New link. Just uploaded. Good Luck

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gusgon

And also:
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## Azad

Another Link :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
AzadSee More: Subsea Engineering Handbook - Yong Bai & Qiang Bai

----------


## frigenti007

Thank you for the book ! . It is  a very good one !

----------


## ben1793

Could anybody please upload the book again please the links don't seem to be working.

Thanks.

----------


## aminkhan

Can you please send a new link to download the book
Thank you

----------


## aminkhan

Can you please send a new link to download the book
Thank you

----------


## reseng123

many thanks bro

----------


## claypot00

may you sent me the link again snce this already not working. 
thank you.

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

Here's a new link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
georgecis

----------


## claypot00

Tq !!!

----------


## Parviz Gafarov

link is not working. file deleted.

----------


## ginozky

here is the link working fine

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Azad

More Links :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## VALKISTURR

Thank you!

See More: Subsea Engineering Handbook - Yong Bai & Qiang Bai

----------


## George07

Thanks. I have found the book useful. I am a student in Subsea Engineering and will be needing lots of materials to improve my knowledge.

----------


## chao861221

very interested in subsea engineering as I had luckly engaged in the fabricaton of subsea structure,
will download this file for learning,
cheers

----------


## cyrus213

please repost a new link of this book ,last links were not working ,please provide a working link asap.Thanks

----------


## gusgon

Here you have a download link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Happy new year !!!!!

----------


## gusgon

Here you have a download link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Happy new year !!!!!

----------


## angola123

Thanks for sharing

----------


## metalerosalvaje

Thanks!!

----------


## Robiw

Thanks mr.gusgon *I am first year student in naval architect and ocean engineering.

----------


## m-ayman

i need this book but can't find the link ?!!

----------


## MarrsieBoy

> i need this book but can't find the link ?!!



Can someone please re-submit a link to this book on sub-sea engineering? It is a very interesting and useful reference.

----------


## gusgon

There you have:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

